# Fish N Fun ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Hat einer Infos zu den neuen Sendungen 
oder eine Sendeliste der Folgen 2008 ?


----------



## fireline (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

servus,hier die erste januarwoche

mfg


----------



## Nelson (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

alles wiederholungen #u


----------



## Sebi888 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

wie kann man dievideos angucke? ich blick des ned


----------



## fireline (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Nelson schrieb:


> alles wiederholungen #u



kann des ned bestätigen,seh de sendung sehr selten

mfg


----------



## Sebi888 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Kann mir das mal irgendjemand erklären? wie kann man die filme angucke?
oda so?


sebi


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal irgendjemand erklären? wie kann man die filme angucke?
> oda so?
> 
> 
> sebi


 
Die laufen doch auf DMAX! Oder was meinst du jetzt...|kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Bei mir läuft D-Max nur ab 19 Uhr auf dem Kanal vom MDR,das liegt wohl am Kabelanschluß.
Bei Sat-Schüssel ist der Sender wohl durchgehend zu empfangen.
Ich hab so nebenbei aber noch einen TV Tipp:
Am Mittwoch den 2.1 um 22Uhr auf WDR,Welsjäger

Taxidermist


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Hier steht alles...

http://www.dmax.de/emea/homepage.htm


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Ich dachte es gibt eine neue Staffel 2008 ?


----------



## Nelson (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



fireline schrieb:


> seh de sendung sehr selten
> 
> mfg


 
und deshalb weißt du das auch nicht dass das wiederholungen sind


----------



## fritte (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Also bei uns Kabelanschluß, hat DMAX einen eigenen Sendeplatz bekommen, da kann man Rund um die Uhr alle wiederholungen sehen.:c#q


----------



## Master Hecht (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

das ist so schlelcht es kommt jetzt dann schon das zweite jahr wiederholingen.


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

wird eigentlich fish'n'fun (oder andere angelshows) auch auf anderen sendern wie dmax gesendet? unser besch***ener reciever bekommt kein dmax rein (reciever ist digital)
auf terranova gabs ja auch mal eine, aber terranova gibts ja nich mehr...



lg


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



fritte schrieb:


> Also bei uns Kabelanschluß, hat DMAX einen eigenen Sendeplatz bekommen, da kann man Rund um die Uhr alle wiederholungen sehen.:c#q



ich bekomme DMAX erst ab 20 Uhr, da ist es einen schon fast egal ob Wiederholung oder nicht hauptsache Angeln.


----------



## Nelson (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

@ S&W

hab auch einen digitalen receiver.
damit bekommst du DMAX auf jeden fall rein!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

das hat der verkäufer von saturn, mein onkel, und ein haufen andere leute auch gesagt...

das lustige ist aber, dass wir zuvor einen analogen hattten der dmax empfangen konnte, den aber mein bruder schließlich zu seinem neuen ferseher bekommen hat..daraufhin kaufte mein vater einen neuen (digitalen) der dmax für eine zeit lang empfing, als allerdings alle österreichischen sender (orf,atv usw) ihre frequenzen änderten, war dmax weg, und nicht mehr aufzufinden! 
und mein bruder—der an der selben sat-schüssl hängt wie der neue reciever— bekommt dmax analog immer noch rein!

wenn jetzt noch jemand die lösung für das problem hat, hack ich ein loch in die eisdecke des nächsten sees und spring rein^^


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich bekomme DMAX erst ab 20 Uhr, da ist es einen schon fast egal ob Wiederholung oder nicht hauptsache Angeln.



Bei uns auch.


----------



## crazyFish (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Also neue Folgen gibt es auf jeden Fall, konnte die Crew per Zufall im Sommer bei uns auf der Sorpetalsperre sehen, als ich mit meiner Freundin beim Sonntagsspaziergang war.
Bloss wann die kommen weiß ich selber nicht, bin aber ma gespannt was die an meinem Haustümpel angestellt haben.


----------



## Nailuj (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Kann man DMAX nur empfangen wenn man ein Premiere Abo hat?


----------



## Pfandpirat (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Kann man DMAX nur empfangen wenn man ein Premiere Abo hat?



Jeder kann es (gute Verbindung vorausgesetzt) über das Internet sehen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1849579&postcount=70


----------



## >Paparazzi< (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

HI,
 ich gucke auch alle angelsendungen die im TV laufen.
Und jetzt habe ich noch ne frage zu zatoo!!!
ist das kostenlods oder musss man da was bezahlen?;+

Wenn ja wäre das richtig mies!!


----------



## Sumsagro (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Zattoo ist vollkommen kostenlos und funktioniert einwandfrei ;-)


----------



## paddyli (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

was isn zatoo?
dmax bekom ich ich 24h..aber ich hab jede fish´n´fun folge mindetsens 2mal gesehen....langsam könnten mal neue folgen kommen...^^


----------



## >Paparazzi< (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

alles klar danke dann werde ich das mal downloaden


----------



## fireline (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Smith_&_Wesson schrieb:


> als allerdings alle österreichischen sender (orf,atv usw) ihre frequenzen änderten, war dmax weg, und nicht mehr aufzufinden!
> und mein bruder—der an der selben sat-schüssl hängt wie der neue reciever— bekommt dmax analog immer noch rein!
> wenn jetzt noch jemand die lösung für das problem hat, hack ich ein loch in die eisdecke des nächsten sees und spring rein^^



mal ganz dumm frag,habt ihr eigentlich ein digitales lnb an der schüssel?dmax hat mit den österreich-sendern überhaupt nix zu tun,dmax sendet auf 12246 mhz,27500 ms/s (symbolrate) und vertikal

mfg


----------



## Nailuj (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

hab das gedownloadet is super.


----------



## Nailuj (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Is das Legal?


----------



## Sumsagro (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Japp 100% legal


----------



## Nailuj (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Ok danke.


----------



## Bier (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

ansonsten ma: www.onlinetvrecorder.com ausprobieren!


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

@ fireline:

habs gerade probiert, funzt nicht...
tja ich glaub ich werd diesen winter nicht mehr nass:q


----------



## fireline (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

hi,habt ihr ein digitales lnb an der schüssel?

mfg


----------



## TheFischer (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

wie kommt fish n fun jeden tag vor???ich dachte nur jeden samstag um 19 uhr oder so und sonntags morgens um 9


----------



## magic feeder (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

ich hab damals mal so ne sendung auf dsf gesehen, mit uli beyer.....und diese sendungen auf sat würden mich ja echt mal interessieren, aber ich hab leider kein sat....heul....


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

ja ham wir... hab deine daten eingegeben, nach einer minute war die suche vorbei, und kein dmax da.....


trotzdem vielen dank für die zahlen#6


----------



## BallerNacken (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

hier ma was vonw egen neue Folgen...



> Im Februar 2008 präsentiert DMAX weitere Staffeln der erfolgreichen deutschen Eigenproduktionen „Die Ludolfs - Vier Brüder auf'm Schrottplatz“, „Ruhrpott Bikes - Mopeds made in Mülheim“, „D MOTOR“, „Der Checker - viel Auto, wenig Geld“ und „Fish`n Fun - Die Angelshow“. Mit dem Start der Tattoo-Serie „London Ink“ setzt DMAX den Tattoo-Trend auch 2008 fort und berichtet in deutscher Erstausstrahlung ebenfalls ab Februar von den abgefahrensten Tattoo-Trends an der Themse.


Quelle: Hier

also hört sich doch gut an#6

MfG

BallerNacken


----------



## TheFischer (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

kann bitte jemand meine frage von vorhin beantworten weil auf denn tv programm in der ersten seite steht das es jedne tag vorkommen würde um 9:30 aber kommmt es nicht immer nur samsstags und sonntags  vor???


----------



## crash (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

was i so gesehn habe ist, dass wohl jeden tag die sendung kommt. sagt mir mein tv movie klickfinder u kumpels haben mir das bestätigt.die sendung am samstag abend ist auch noch mit dabei


----------



## Cobra HH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



TheFischer schrieb:


> kann bitte jemand meine frage von vorhin beantworten weil auf denn tv programm in der ersten seite steht das es jedne tag vorkommen würde um 9:30 aber kommmt es nicht immer nur samsstags und sonntags vor???


Also diese woche habe ich es das ersta mal auch bemerkt, was den Sa. betrifft: das ist der einzige tag wo es abends kommt, morgenfrüh um 9.35 kann man es sich auch wieder anschauen


----------



## friedfish timo 24 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Ja ich Glaube auch das es nur samstags kommt aber so toll ist es wieder nicht das man die Wiederholungen sehen muss.

aber ich finde dieses rexs hunt  voll übertrieben.


----------



## crazyFish (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

@TheFisher und friedfish timo 24
Anstatt hier mehrfach rum zu fragen oder was zu glauben (dass tut man in der Kirche :q) schaut doch einfach bei dmax.de und dann dort bei TV-Programm und schon sind alle Fragen geklärt.

Habe dass dann mal für die nächsten Wochen gemacht, zuerst kommen Samstags Wiederholungen deren Titel ich kenne. Am 26.01.2008 Kommt dann keine  der Sendungen sonder von 18:45 bis 20:15 "Der Fang des Lebens in Indien" in drei Teilen, dass sagt mir nix weiss aber nicht ob dass was neues ist.

Und einen Samstag später am 02.02.2008 kommt dann um 19:15 Fish'n'Fun Episode 23 die weder einen Titel noch eine Inhaltsangabe hat, riecht also nach was neuem.


----------



## flori66 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



CrazyFish schrieb:


> Am 26.01.2008 Kommt dann keine  der Sendungen sonder von 18:45 bis 20:15 "Der Fang des Lebens in Indien" in drei Teilen, dass sagt mir nix weiss aber nicht ob dass was neues ist.




Nee, kamn auch schon öfter.
Das ist mit so'nem halbseidenen Engländer, der den Arapaima und irgendwelche anderen Risenwelse und Himalajafische fangen will.

Eigentlich auch nicht verkehrt die Sendung, aber ihn finde ich sehr unsympatisch.


----------



## fireline (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

@smith_&_wesson

mach doch mal einen automatischen sendersuchlauf,war diese tage auch bei euch,hatte keine probs den sender zu empfangen

mfg


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

okay, auf ein neues...


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

funzt auch nicht... 
ich glaub ich geb auf, und steig auf dvds um.

lg


----------



## fireline (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

des gibts a ned,mich würd des schon interessieren was da fehlt,schau mal hinten den antennenanschluss (geschraubt) am receiver an,ob dir da ned der schirm dir einen streich spielt

mfg


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

hab grad geschaut, ist alles drin und hält bombig....


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Moin Jungs,habe auch schon im Vergangenen Jahr die Angelsendung,,Fisch N fun gesehen und das sind alles widerholungen.Früher also so im März lief ein Kanal Der hieß Teranova da liefen auch angelsendungen..wie die hießen hab ich vergessen die waren eigentlich sehr interessant liefen zwar imma nur 15 oder 30 minuten aber waren sehr lehrreich!


----------



## Bifi93 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

das war Planet angeln ...aber auch da kamen nach 2 monaten oda so Wiederholungen


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

so dmax geht wieder wir haben den hersteller so langer traktiert bis uns ein neuer reciever zugeschickt wurde

lg


----------



## Birger65 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

hej

ich hab AuWa auf der "Angel2008" in duisburg getroffen
neue folgen kommen definitiv, nur wollte oder konnte er mir nicht sagen wann die laufen

wer lust hat ihn selber zu fragen kann ja zur 

*"JAGD & HUND*
*Internationale Ausstellung für Jagd & Angelfischerei" *

gehen.


die findet vom 5.2. bis zum 10.2.2008 in der dortmunder westfalenhalle statt

http://www.westfalenhallen.de/messen/jagd_und_hund/286.php


AuWa und auch steffen werden an allen tagen da sein


----------



## angler-jan (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Danke für den Hinweis:vik:. Ich wohne ja in der nähe von Dortmund. Da gehe ich auf jeden Fall hin.:m


----------



## Michael R. (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

@Birger65
Auwa durfte sicher nichts sagen. Maulkorb vom Sender.#d


----------



## crazyFish (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Dass könnte gut sein mit dem Maulkorb, andererseits traue ich ihm auch zu dass er es nicht genau weiss 

Aber wie ich oben geschrieben habe tippe ich auf den 02.02.08 Und da kommt die Jagd und Hund in DO zuspät für, hingehen werde ich aber trotzdem nachdem ichs letztes Jahr leider nicht geschafft habe.


----------



## fireline (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

@smith_&_wesson

irgendwas muss es ja gwesen sein,auf den receiver hätt ich ned getippt,du hast ja gschrieben das nur orf1+2 und dmax ned empfangbar seien,aber egal, d`hauptsach is das die sender wieder helle  sind

mfg


----------



## jago3103 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Smith_&_Wesson schrieb:


> wird eigentlich fish'n'fun (oder andere angelshows) auch auf anderen sendern wie dmax gesendet? unser besch***ener reciever bekommt kein dmax rein (reciever ist digital)
> auf terranova gabs ja auch mal eine, aber terranova gibts ja nich mehr...
> 
> 
> ...


du kannst dir auch "Zattoo" auf deinen pc inst. und darüber schuen.#6


----------



## angler10 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Hallo,                                                                                                             schau mal unter www.dmax.de da gibt es die sendelisten für ein par Wochen


----------



## Rocky71 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Bisher lief nur eine neue Folge zwischen den Wiederholungen!

War über Meerforellen Trolling und Hornhecht angeln.

Schaut auf www.dmax.de da gibts die Liste was wann kommt,
einfach mal schauen!


----------



## Schnutenhecht (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Erste NEUE FOLGE gibts morgen um 19.15 am Nord Ostsee Kanal, danach ne alte Folge um 20.15!

Kam eben in der Vorschau auf DMAX!


----------



## Hai-Happen (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Mist, bin auf nem Geburtstag und kann das nicht gucken#q!


----------



## feedex (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Dieses "Zattoo" ist tatsächlich genial..danke für den Tipp!

#6


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

jau, jetzt neue folge. irgendwie labert der auwa aber nochmehr müll als sosnt *G*


----------



## dorschkiller666 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

ich find die sendung lustig, ausserdem muß mann ja froh sein, daß überhaupt `ne angelsendung im tv läuft. wem`s nich gefällt, der brauch ja nich zu gucken.


----------



## Lofote (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Ich find die Profis auch witzig#6#6


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Und der Koch hat es wieder getan,diesmal nicht crunchy crispy sondern crunchy sticks!

Taxidermist


----------



## xxcruiserxx (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

verdammt, dmax is bei mir auf einmal ausgegangen und dafür kam tele5 -.-


----------



## Buschmann (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Was da für welche dabei sin die sich profis nennen ,was da manche machen krieg ich auch noch auf die reihe^^


----------



## Henryhst (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

aber wieso kommt jetzt nochma fisch und fun????


----------



## dorschkiller666 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

ich glaub, heute ausnahmsweise zwei sendungen1


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Na, der Knilch vor Fish N Fun ist ja noch nervtötender.


----------



## Holger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Tolle Strecke am NOK, 10 bis 12 abgeschlagene Zander, von denen nur 3-4 brauchbar waren....


----------



## boot (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Holger schrieb:


> Tolle Strecke am NOK, 10 bis 12 abgeschlagene Zander, von denen nur 3-4 brauchbar waren....


ich finde die sendung nur Schei.e und schaue mir son Mist garnicht an


----------



## Holger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Ich eigentlich auch nicht, da es ne halbe Kochsendung is...:m

Aber bin beim Zappen hangen geblieben....


----------



## boot (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Holger schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich auch nicht, da es ne halbe Kochsendung is...:m
> 
> Aber bin beim Zappen hangen geblieben....


ja ich weiß nicht wenn man kochen möchte braucht man keine Angelsendung schauen,und wenn man eine Angelsendung sehen möchte braucht man keine kochsendung oder nicht?


----------



## Cobra HH (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



boot schrieb:


> ja ich weiß nicht wenn man kochen möchte braucht man keine Angelsendung schauen,und wenn man eine Angelsendung sehen möchte braucht man keine kochsendung oder nicht?


Da stimme ich dir voll zu


----------



## feedex (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Holger schrieb:


> Tolle Strecke am NOK, 10 bis 12 abgeschlagene Zander, von denen nur 3-4 brauchbar waren....



Was sollen die auch anderes machen...ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, wenn auch nur der Hauch eines Verdachts aufkäme, die hätten einen Fisch zurückgesetzt.  
Da wären doch sofort selbsternannte Eiferer aus unseren und "gegnerischen" Lagern dabei, die Nummer der nächsten Staatsanwaltschaft herauszusuchen!

Ansonsten zur Sendung: 
F'n'F ist so ein wenig wie McDingsbums, wo keiner hingeht, aber alle genau Bescheid wissen, wenn sie darüber herziehen.

Letztlich stimmt das, was bereits viele in Bezug auf das schmale TV-Angebot für uns gesagt haben: Wir sollten froh sein, dass es überhaupt irgendetwas gibt. 
Und wenn da halt mal gekocht wird, auch gut.
Und wenn AuWa T. sich nen Wolf labert, macht doch nix.
Oder erwartet jemand von so einer Sendung die Einsicht seines Lebens, die spontan den Fangerfolg um 110% nach oben treibt?

Nicht im Ernst, Leute.

Ich habe die eine oder andere TV-Variante aus dem Ausland gesehen und muss leider sagen, das viele von denen ähnlich sind. Mal mehr, mal weniger praxisverwertbare Infos - aber fast alle "tv-tauglich" gestaltet.
Die hatten alle ihre Mankos.


----------



## Schnutenhecht (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Ich find die Sendung gut und die Tipps wie man den Fisch zubereiten kann auch! Das mit den Profis sollte man nicht so genau nehmen, sind halt wahrscheinlich langjährige Angler und die Anfänger hatten noch nie ne Rute in der Hand, aber darum geht es ja wohl auch nicht!

Weiss nicht warum immer über alles und jeden gemeckert wird, jedenfalls guck ich das lieber wie Stars on Ice, DSDS, Frauentausch, Promi ärgere dich, Next Uri Geller, Bauer sucht Frau "kotz" und allen anderen blöden Scheis.! 

Ich finde die Sendung für die kalte Jahreszeit ein guter Ersatz fürs selber angeln gehen!


----------



## Fishingbear (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Holger schrieb:


> Tolle Strecke am NOK, 10 bis 12 abgeschlagene Zander, von denen nur 3-4 brauchbar waren....



Moin Moin #h

Soweit ich gesehen habe waren alle Zander brauchbar !
Ich bin der Meinung man sollte " Catch & Reales " auch nicht
übertreiben.
Ich gehe auf Jagd und zum Fischen um Beute zu machen ( Küchenjäger/angler).
Auch wenn das offensichtlich nichtmehr dem "Zeitgeschmack" entspricht.
Die Sendung " Fish`n Fun " sehe ich als reine Unterhaltungssendung  ohne fachlichen Nährwert.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## duck_68 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Was ist bei Dir brauchbar?? Ich finde das Mindestmaß von Zandern in SH von 40 cm für absolut lächerlich - Bei uns ist das Mindestmaß 50 cm und einige der Fischlein in der Sendung hatten def. keine 50 cm. Von nem 50er Zander werden vielleicht gerade mal 2 Leute satt.... aber auch mehr nicht ...


----------



## Fishingbear (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was ist bei Dir brauchbar?? Ich finde das Mindestmaß von Zandern in SH von 40 cm für absolut lächerlich - Bei uns ist das Mindestmaß 50 cm und einige der Fischlein in der Sendung hatten def. keine 50 cm. Von nem 50er Zander werden vielleicht gerade mal 2 Leute satt.... aber auch mehr nicht ...



...ob du nun Mindestmaße lächerlich findest oder nicht ist ist leider ziemlich unerheblich.

Wenn ihr die Mindestmaße höhersetzt ist das löblich#6  aber leider  für alle Anderen  ohne Bedeutung.
Wir jagen/fische auch oft nach Kriterien die unserm Revier/Gewässer angepasst sind. 
Damit sind sie aber für Andere leider auch nicht bindend.

Es gibt halt vom Gesetzgeber klare Vorgaben und solange man sich daran hält ist das nunmal völlig in Ordnung , ob ich ich das nun gut finde oder nicht.

(im übrigen, wenn *ich* von einem Fisch satt werde ist mir das völlig ausreichend :g )

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## FischFan271 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Fishingbear schrieb:


> Es gibt halt vom Gesetzgeber klare Vorgaben und solange man sich daran hält ist das nunmal völlig in Ordnung , ob ich ich das nun gut finde oder nicht.


 
Jap....genau so isses...#6


----------



## duck_68 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Typische Aussagen von Anglern, die das Gesetz zur Grundlage nehmen um auch den kleinsten Schwanz abzuknüppeln Sorry, das musste jetzt so raus!!!


----------



## Allroundtalent (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

was sollten sie denn machen? sie haben , aus meiner sicht, nur 2 oder 3 zander über 50 bzw 60 cm gefangen....und wenn sie schon so viel fangen und es vom gesetz ok ist, dann packen sie es natürlich auch in die sendung...

die sendung soll nicht zeigen wie die gesetze sind sondern wie das gebiet und die fänge sind wo sie angeln, dieses mal war es eben bei rendsburg am  N-O kanal... 


also für mich war es zwar nicht so schön mit anzusehen wie sie die 40 ger zander abknüppeln, aber es ist erlaubt, also rein damit in die sendung sagt sich dmax... und weil es erlaubt ist sage ich dagegen nichts...klar macht sich jeder angler seine eigenen schonmaße...ich schmeiss die fische die mir zu klein sind aber vom mindestmaß her stimmen auch wieder rein...

[T]ight [L]ineZ

A.T.
​


----------



## Blink* (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

egal welches Thread - egal welches Ursprungsthema ...

es läuft immer aufs Gleiche hinaus ...


----------



## Fishingbear (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Blink* schrieb:


> egal welches Thread - egal welches Ursprungsthema ...
> 
> es läuft immer aufs Gleiche hinaus ...



.....Genau !


----------



## feedex (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Alex1982 schrieb:


> So sind halt die Gesetze...
> Das einzige was ne Alternative wäre; man könnte nach dem Fang ausblenden, so das offen bleibt ob Fisch releassed wird oder nicht.



Das wäre zur Abwehr der selbsternannten (Angel-)Sittenwächter sicherlich denkbar.
Aber wenn ich mir die Strecke so anschaue, die in F'n'F in der Regel am Ende des Angeltages ausgelegt wird, so wären das letztlich recht öde Sendungen. 

Dann könnten am Ende des Angeltages vllt 1-2 brauchbare Größen aufzeigen und ansonsten wäre alles an "Action" ausgeblendet.

Ausserdem finde ich es sehr beruhigend, auch durch eine Fernsehsendung bestätigt zu bekommen, das ich nicht der einzige Angler bin, der vorwiegend Kroppzeug fängt!
:q


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

jawoll und jede Woche wird ne andere Variante von Fischstäbchen gekocht.......

schmarrn....

Die sollen doch mit ihren Fischen machen was sie wollen. Haben sie das passende Maß und werden sie dann verwertet, ok!
Das ist keine Sendung für Profis oder Fanatiker und dass sollt euch doch klar sein! 
Bei allen anderen Filmen die sich ums Angeln drehen, sei es Fisch&Fang DVDs oder sonstwelche, werden die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt.... da regt sich doch auch niemand auf.

Ich selbst bin bis auf meinen kleinen Eigenbedarf Releaser und werd mich von einem AuWedingsbums bestimmt nicht beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## neddi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Hab den Thread eher überflogen, es gab ein paar Leute bei denen Dmax entweder nicht zu empfangen ist oder erst ab 19 Uhr.
Euch kann ich nur OTR (Online TV Recorder) empfehlen,
damit lassen sich Sendungen aufzeichnen und Runterladen.
So können auch Leute diese oder auch andere Sendungen aufzeichnen


----------



## Mendener (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Joa, vom Prinzip ne super Sache. Habe ich auch schon einige Sendungen mit aufgenommen. AAAAAAAAAAAber du hast wenn du dich anmeldest eine gewisse Anzahl an Punkten. Mit jedem Download werden dir Punkte abgezogen .... Ende vom Lied ist das du nach einigen Downloads keine Punkte mehr hast und dann tagelang irgendwelche Werbe-Banner klicken musst oder denen "Geld spendest". Dadurch bekommst du wieder Punkte und es kann weiter gehen


----------



## neddi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Also Soo schlimm find ich es nicht, ist am Anfang schon richtig nervig, aber wenn Du mal dran denkst kurz 3 Banner klicken.
Hört sich nicht so an als wenn du die Wishlist benutzt, oder ? 

Bist du Premiumuser ? dann kannst Du (300 Punkte brauchst Du) im nachhinein deine Verpassten Sendungen runterladen und Dekodieren (maximal 30 Tage später), also ohne es vorher aufzunehmen.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande (falls nicht bekannt):
Saug wenn möglich die Filme von den Mirror's runter, dann kostet dich nur das Dekodieren teuer erklickte Punkte


----------



## feedex (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Wie ist denn das mit der Qualität bei diesen Aufnahmen?
Ich habe vor langer Zeit einmal einen ähnlchen Dienst getestet, dessen Aufnahmequalität doch schon stark an ein VHS-Video erinnerte, das 2 Jahre auf der Autobahn lag!


----------



## feedex (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

btw...wo ich hier gerade munter am Posten bin:

Ich hoffe, das in zukünftigen FnF-Sendungen nicht allzu sehr auf die Frauenquote gesetzt wird!

Am Samstag habe ich nach 10 Minuten abgeschaltet, nachdem am laufenden Band die drei Vorzeigegrazien dummes Zeug gelallt haben.
"habe kalte Füße, will schön braun werden, iiiih....ein Fisch....."
:v

Da kann ich auch Germany's next Topmodel anschauen!

Auwa...bewahr Dir die Tüsschen für die Zeit nach dem Dreh auf - aber lass sie aus der Sendung!!!
|znaika:


----------



## crazyFish (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Ich meine irgendwo auf der F&F Website gesehen zu haben, dass man sich dort als Anfänger bewerben kann. Dort war dann auch der Hinweis mon. eine Frau pro Folge zu finden.


----------



## neddi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Glaube die Sendung kenn ich 
Da sprühte sich dann ein mit Wasserstoffperoxid blondiertes Mädl die Haare mit Speziellem Sonnenschutz für die Haare ein, damit die Haare nicht ausbleichen... wozu sowas auch riskieren, dann wäre die nächste Tönung ja umsonst *fg* 

Zur Quallität:
http://muhkuh.extra.hu/belly_boat_richtige_technik.00.avi
ist nur eine Minute Film, die Auflösung ist mit 512 x 384 für einmal gucken und Löschen finde ich ausreichend.
Wobei manche Blockbuster mittlerweile in HD Quallität aufgenommen werden.

Sollte ja auch nur ein Hinweis für Leute sein die kein DMAX empfangen oder zur falschen Zeit... Ist schon manchmal traurig wieviel Fische da knapp Mindestmaß haben und dann auf dem Tisch 15 grade (wenn überhaupt) Maßige Zander liegen.
Kannst dir ja mal Angebissen anschauen, sieht man mehr vom Angeln


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



feedex schrieb:


> Am Samstag habe ich nach 10 Minuten abgeschaltet, nachdem am laufenden Band die drei Vorzeigegrazien dummes Zeug gelallt haben.
> "habe kalte Füße, will schön braun werden, iiiih....ein Fisch....."


|good:
DAS war wirklich nicht zu ertragen!

Bisher hab ich die F&F-Folgen immer recht gerne geguckt, aber am Samstag wurde mir schlecht. Kam mir echt vera... vor!#q


----------



## feedex (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

@neddi

Danke für den Ausschnitt, die Quali ist wirklich in Ordnung!


----------



## xmxrrxr (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



feedex schrieb:


> btw...wo ich hier gerade munter am Posten bin:
> 
> Ich hoffe, das in zukünftigen FnF-Sendungen nicht allzu sehr auf die Frauenquote gesetzt wird!
> 
> ...


----------



## H3ndrik (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

wisst ihr wann die neues Folgen rauskommen#c#c
habs mir immer so gern angeschaut..habe mir immer die folgen aufgenommen..nur,wann kommen die neuen folgen raus?kommen überhaupt neue folgen raus? klärt mich mal bitte auf =(


----------



## H3ndrik (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

weiß denn neimand bescheid schade...


----------



## felsenkatze (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

am 14. November soll es wieder losgehn

http://foren.dmax.de/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/239105134/m/248108674


----------



## fischhannes (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

find die sendung eig ganz gut, bin selbst noch anfänger und dann kann man schon noch das ein oder andere von auwa und seinen profis lernen. 
frauen an sich stören mich nicht bei fnf, nur die tussys nerven! da waren ja auch schon paar dabei, die zum angeln da waren und nicht zur selbstdarstellung!|rolleyes
die kocherei könnt man sich aber echt sparen...
weiß denn einer von euch wie und wo man sich da bewerben kann?

gruß der fischhannes


----------



## roldiii (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

hi Leute,

ich kann jedem nur empfehlen mal auf dem Angelkanal auf Youtube vorbeizuschauen. Da gibt es jede Menge Folgen von "Fish n Fun" und anderen Serien wie "Angebissen".

Das Gute ist es kommen jeden Tag ein paar neue Folgen dazu.
Vielleicht sagt das ja einigen zu. Viel Spass 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Brassenhunter#p/u/127/3drXXIayknY


----------



## Bulldogge08 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

wie kann man eigentlich als Profi oder Anfänger Teilnehmmen??????


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (16. November 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Sich bewerben, wenn sie dann jemanden suchen!


----------



## neukowski (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Ich find Fisch n Fun mild gesagt net so gut.
Wenn ma schon die Profis sieht mit ihren tollen tipps auf lager:q:q/ ja gut manchmal sind schon kompetentere dabei.
Cyril *Chaquet* is da scho um vieles besser !!


----------



## Hümpfi (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Auwa ist ne Pfeife ich denkemal das kannman ruhig so hinstellen. Die Sendung mag für Leien vil. okay sein aber für einen ernsthaften Angeler ist das rein garnichts. Als ``Profis`` werden auch meistens nur Irgendwelche Angler genommen die halt schon ein paar Jahre an dem zu beangelden Gewässer Fischen.

Die Angelsendung mit Cyril ist auch nedso der bringer ich find denn Typ einfach nur komisch wie er sich immer aufführt wenn er nen Fisch Hackt wie ein 10 Jähriges Schulkind.

Die Beste Sendung die je auf Dmax gelaufen ist war Angebissen mit  Matt Hayes. Das ist einfach ein Kompetender und Erfahrener Angler der es wirklich drauf hat.

mfg


----------



## allrounder11 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Auwa ist ne Pfeife ich denkemal das kannman ruhig so hinstellen. Die Sendung mag für Leien vil. okay sein aber für einen ernsthaften Angeler ist das rein garnichts. Als ``Profis`` werden auch meistens nur Irgendwelche Angler genommen die halt schon ein paar Jahre an dem zu beangelden Gewässer Fischen.
> 
> Die Angelsendung mit Cyril ist auch nedso der bringer ich find denn Typ einfach nur komisch wie er sich immer aufführt wenn er nen Fisch Hackt wie ein 10 Jähriges Schulkind.
> 
> ...


 

So siehts aus!


----------



## Eule44 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Hab nen guten kanal auf Youtube gefunden, da gibts richtig viele Angelfilme von Fish n Fun bis Angebissen. Der Typ nennt sich Brassenhunter !
Schaut mal rein


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Matt Hayes ? Was ist daran so toll ? 
Einfaches Mittel und typisch Ami . Man nehme jedesmal eine so leichte Angel daß sich sogar ein Wolfsbarsch anfühlt als hätte man Moby Dick an der Rute . Für mich total überzogen und der Auwa macht auch nur das was der Sender vorgibt . Vielleicht sollten mal hier die Laien auf seinem Kutter die Ostsee befischen , dann ändert sich das Bild auf jeden Fall .#6


----------



## Udo561 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Hi,
für mich persönlich ist Cyril der Favorit , kommt für mich sehr realistisch rüber .
Vor allen Dingen sieht man ihm an das er sich über jeden Fisch freut , manchmal auch wie ein kleines Kind , aber das finde ich nicht falsch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barsch-Guru (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> für mich persönlich ist Cyril der Favorit , *kommt für mich sehr realistisch rüber* .


 
Der Dackel? Ich finde der kommt eher rüber wie ein anglerischer Analphabet gepaart mit einem Hampelmann. Der Realismus fehlt mir da auch ein wenig. Naja, sicherlich Geschmackssache. 

Ich für meinen Teil finde Fish´n Fun nicht verkehrt, da es meistens um Gewässer geht, die man selbst kennt und vielleicht schon beangelt hat. Ich würde zwar den Teil mit dem Kochen streichen, da das eh immer Müll ist was der da zusammenbraut, es gibt aber bestimmt auch einige die daran gefallen finden. Auf alle Fälle besser als dieser übermotivierte Cyril.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Barsch-Guru (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wow, aber Du hast Ahnung..... Matt ist Brite|peinlich


 
Brite oder Ami;
Für mich das Gleiche, weder vom angeln noch vom essen eine Ahnung...:g:q

Und außerdem stammen die einen von den anderen ab...


----------



## Bulldogge08 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Leute, Ihr müsst euch vor Augen halten, dass dies in erster Linie UNTERHALTUNGSSENDUNGEN sind und kein speziellen Sendungn für Angler
> 
> Und über Unterhaltungswert kann man bekanntlich streiten - was dem Einen gefällt, ödet den Anderen an.....


 

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


So ist es richtig.


----------



## Hümpfi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

@Barsch-Guru 
Matt Hayes ist wohl ein sehr guter Angler. Ich würde sagen andere Länder, andere Sitten. Die Angelei auf der Insel ist nunmal viel Feiner als bei uns in Deutschland. Würde ein Brite mal zu einem Hegefischen bei uns in Deutschland kommen ich denkemal er würde die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen wie "grob" wir Matchangler doch in Deutschland Fischen|supergri

@Martin Obelt
bei Fish & Fun und Angebissen mit diesem Cyril (Zybendrill|supergri) gebe ich dir da recht das dient nur der Unterhaltung aber als Matt Hayes noch die Show Angebissen Moderierte war das in meinen Augen schon sehr auf denn Angler zugeschnitten. Die Montagen und Vorgehenweisen wurden bis ins kleinste Detail gezeigt und erklärt. Man scheute sich auch nicht davor mal ein paar Fachbegriffe zu verwenden.

mfg


----------



## eric_d. (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Ich finde "Rex Hunt" immernoch am nervigsten. Er erzählt mehr als das er drillt und der Koch am ende der Sendung geht auch nicht.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fish N Fun ?*

Bei Fish n Fun ist das beste, wenn Auwa und der Steffen (Koch) zusammen kochen. Da passiert immer was lustiges|supergri. Sonst ab und zu sind die Angelsendungen mal eine Abwechslung zu starren Angel DvDs.


----------

